# Pessoas alterariam estilo de vida para frear mudança climática, diz pesquisa



## mvbueno (5 Nov 2007 às 20:54)

> _Para 83% dos entrevistados em 21 países, é necessário fazer sacrifícios.
> Só metade deles, no entanto, apoiariam aumento no preço dos combustíveis_
> 
> A maioria das pessoas estaria disposta a fazer sacrifícios pessoais para solucionar os problemas gerados pela mudança climática, segundo uma pesquisa realizada pela rede britânica BBC com cidadãos de 21 países.
> ...



*Fonte:* G1>Ciência e Saúde

E você? Apoiaria o aumento dos combustíveis?


----------

